# RODEO ROAD. To be Changed To OBAMA BLVD in City of LA...Disgusting !



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

*This is some major Butt Kissing by Mayor Garcetti, talk about taking a *
*deep dive ......this is one...*

*




*

*I hope the " Awake " citizens with some Cojones step up and *
*tell him to shove it !*

*That is just plain disgusting....he better hope that " Barry " doesn't*
*get prosecuted for the crimes he's committed....*


----------

